# Unicorn rainbow intarsia knitting chart



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok so now I find out my granddaughter really wants a pullover sweater with a unicorn and rainbow on it( intarsia). I have aeRvhed every site I can think of and googles the subject many ways , and only one chart comes up which is too elaborate. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know . Thanks so much


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Have you tried Googling counted cross stitch patterns? I use cross stitch patterns for everything from knitting to beadwork. You may have to do a practice swatch to see if the stitches will work alright but I love cross stitch patterns.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Just be aware of the unicorn symbol meaning more than most people, esp innocent children realize.As parent and gparent, do not use unicorns on anything.Be aware and beware.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitish said:


> Just be aware of the unicorn symbol meaning more than most people, esp innocent children realize.As parent and gparent, do not use unicorns on anything.Be aware and beware.


 :?: Please, explain?


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

There is one on Raelry but it's by it's self, no rainbow


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, cross-stitch patterns are lovely. However, they're graphed on square boxes, and stockinette stitch (and intarsia patterns meant to work on stockinette) are graphed on rectangular boxes. So, a cross-stitch pattern worked in stockinette will be distorted - shorter and fatter than the design.
Have you searched potholder patterns? Most of them aren't intarsia, just purl stitches to make the pattern on a field of stockinette, but they would work. I'm 99% sure there must be a unicorn already out there. For the rainbow, just plot it yourself on some knitters' graph paper. Here are the sites I've collected that have it:

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/media/tools/knittinggraphpaper.pdf

http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-graph-paper/

http://sweaterscapes.com/lcharts2.htm

http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/

http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro/

http://www.tata-tatao.to/knit/matrix/e-index.html

http://sweaterscapes.com/lcharts3.htm

http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/KnittersGraph.html

http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/asymmetric/

http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/

http://nattyknitter.wordpress.com/2009/04/22/how-to-make-personalised-knitters-graph-pape...

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/pages/knitters-toolbox/knitting-graph-paper.php

http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/

http://knitdesignbycaroline.blogspot.ca/2011/05/knitters-graph-paper.html

http://www.chemknits.com/2012/02/sources-of-knitting-graph-paper.html

http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-graph-paper/

http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/Graph-Paper-fo...

http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/free-knitters-...

http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/free-knitters-...

How to make your own using Excel http://suite101.com/article/using-microsoft-excel-in-knitwear-design-a94275


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :?: Please, explain?


Yes, please explain.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> Yes, please explain.


Yes, please explain.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't know any sinister meaning behind the Unicorn . Please explain!


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Knitish said:


> Just be aware of the unicorn symbol meaning more than most people, esp innocent children realize.As parent and gparent, do not use unicorns on anything.Be aware and beware.


can you explain this please?

as far as i am aware the unicorn has always been a symbol of love and purity


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks so much door the web sites. What a help!


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, I've checked out the sites and unfortunately I'm barely an intermediate knitter, who has no idea how to make up my own pattern . Thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know if this is what Knitish meant but I googled it and some idiot used a unicorn tatoo as a white supremist (bad spelling) symbol. I think that is HIS problem!!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, the unicorn is a definite phallic symbol. Be aware.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

Geeze thus is too weird. Sorry ladies, but to me the Unicorn has a Biblical Basis and not pagan or phallic . I suppose most anything of a 3 demential nature could be misconstrued as a phallic symbol!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitish said:


> Yes, the unicorn is a definite phallic symbol. Be aware.


Many things in everyday life can be seen as symbols of one sort or another. I believe that _most_ people see the unicorn through firmly rose-tinted glasses. Nothing sinister about unicorns! :-D


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

There is a really cute unicorn sweater pattern on ebay.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

franbhines said:


> ... to me the Unicorn has a Biblical Basis ...


I guess I'm showning my lack of bible reading, but where is a unicorn mentioned in it? I've always thought it was a mythological creature such as centaurs and dragons.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Knitish said:


> Yes, the unicorn is a definite phallic symbol. Be aware.


this is from Wikipedia.....

The unicorn is a legendary animal from European folklore that resembles a white horse with a large, pointed, spiraling horn projecting from its forehead, and sometimes a goat's beard and cloven hooves. First mentioned by the ancient Greeks, it became the most important imaginary animal of the Middle Ages and Renaissance when it was commonly described as an extremely wild woodland creature, *a symbol of purity and grace, which could only be captured by a virgin. In the encyclopedias its horn was said to have the power to render poisoned water potable and to heal sickness.* The unicorn is also mentioned in several places in the bible, i hardly think those biblical scholars meant it to be a phallic symbol there either.

As for it being a phallic symbol LOL never heard of that before, and being a Scot i find it ludicrous as the unicorn features on a LOT of Scottish Heradlry such as the Royal Coat of Arms of Scotland, so i guess if you ever visit Scotland be prepared to be shocked a lot as the Coats of Arms are everywhere


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Of a delicate nature, but someone was kind to pass this information on to me. Do not shoot the messenger here! In antiquity and global legends but not biblical. Biblically, there is a similar allegorical large animal, not a unicorn: latin, english, or other translations say 'unicorn' but this not precise. The 're'em' is wild, untamable, and an allegory for great strength and agility...with horn/s..' -- horns and antlers do get broken off and regrow, depending on the season and when you see them. Having one horn does not make a unique and centered one specific animal, any aberration or deformity of the two can be so said. Like 'having one eye' means blindness or deformity and not another type of human.. Research.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

JessJ, you are right, it is not biblical or there to have missed, but mythological from other stories. It goes into folklore as well. There is a lot of fecundity in all this as the reference to a virgin only.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

The kids we love go out in public and we have to protect them. We have to be aware. Whether it makes sense or not to our liking. We have to know where this stuff comes from. That is all. Peace out.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Knitish said:


> The kids we love go out in public and we have to protect them. We have to be aware. Whether it makes sense or not to our liking. We have to know where this stuff comes from. That is all. Peace out.


I personally think the above statement you have made to be untrue because whatever a child has on their t shirt or jumper is NOT going to cause them any harm whatsoever. There's never been an incident of a child being harmed by a picture on their t shirt to my knowledge. 
It's YOUR perception of whatever picture they have on their t shirt that causes the problem.

i am in no way religious but i know there are references to the unicorn in the bible...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicorn#Biblical

and see here also

http://www.biblegateway.com/quicksearch/?quicksearch=unicorn&qs_version=KJV

I am also a very proud Scot and the coat of arms of Scotland depicts 2 unicorns and the coat of arms of the United Kingdom depicts one unicorn and one lion. Are you also saying my ancestry is wrong for having these as the coat of arms for my country?


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

franbhines said:


> Ok so now I find out my granddaughter really wants a pullover sweater with a unicorn and rainbow on it( intarsia). I have aeRvhed every site I can think of and googles the subject many ways , and only one chart comes up which is too elaborate. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know . Thanks so much


You may be able to get a pattern with a "my little pony" They always seem to be pictured with a rainbow, it wont be too hard to sew on a horn to make it a unicorn. I'm sure i have seen one recently. Ill have another look and see if i can find it.

I too have never thought that a unicorn can be anything but "pure". Its awful that children have to be denied fantasy and innocent mythical creatures, due to the minority of idiots who make something out of nothing!! No doubt there will be something negative regarding fairies and elves next!!!

Ive just typed " unicorn " on ravelry and a couple of free intarsia/fairisle charts have come up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

janwalla said:


> I too have never thought that a unicorn can be anything but "pure". Its awful that children have to be denied fantasy and innocent mythical creatures, due to the minority of idiots who make something out of nothing!! No doubt there will be something negative regarding fairies and elves next!!!


Myths and folklore were ways of dealing with a not very easy life. There are college courses which delve into the deeper meanings of such things as Ring-around-a-rosy, and other 'nursery' rhymes. Fairy tales also have some darker sides, which we gloss over when transmitting them to children. 
Even things such as the nearly universal bedtime prayer Now-I-lay-me-down-to-sleep ... can be absolutely terrifying to the child who thinks about the meanings behind the words. And you wonder why some kids get insomnia??:shock:

I refused to even teach my kids nursery rhymes or songs or prayers, until they were much older and able to see that going to sleep wasn't a likely death-sentence ~ age 10.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

I am sorry that my just sharing information has distressed and angered some. And am not "making more" of whatever. Yes, things can mean everything and more. As a concerned parent, i shared some information. Let's have some balance and understanding. Yes, in time back, we did not know a lot of things, we also married girls at ten years, owned them as property, and denied them so much, including witch hunts. Perhaps it was for the life of the tribe, the country did need togetherness, life was short and dangerous, and a lot of babies to survive. So it was. It got us here. It served its purpose, but not mine to continue now. And before people hop on 'my ancestry', know it may also be shared by others. The bible references are because of mistranslations, and the translators brought in variations. Right, like you donot go to the chevy dealer to buy a ford. Gonna take walk at the back fence.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree, with all you say. I still read sing the songs and read nursery rhymes to my grandchildren but am very selective which ones! lol. I would never tell them what their true meaning is. Children should still all be able to enjoy an innocent and magical time when they are little and for as long as possible. Unfortunately they all have to grow up, too soon these days as it is. 
I just hate that folk tend to put sexual connotations on innocent things and try to ruin it for everyone else. Well that's if you let them!! lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

janwalla said:


> ... I just hate that folk tend to put sexual connotations on innocent things and try to ruin it for everyone else. Well that's if you let them!! lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Geez people ... let it go already! Don't have such a warped mind ... they are children and children like unicorns and daisy's and dragons ... I don't think that most of us read more into that when we see a child wearing such 'symbols'. JMHO

Anyway, have you tried roo designs? I know they have a pony that you could make look like a unicorn. Not sure if you want to do something like that but it is cute. Maybe you can talk her into a butterfly or something else .. haha.

Here is the link:

http://gallery.roodesigns.com/patterns/page/2/


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Knitish said:


> I am sorry that my just sharing information has distressed and angered some. And am not "making more" of whatever. Yes, things can mean everything and more. As a concerned parent, i shared some information. Let's have some balance and understanding. Yes, in time back, we did not know a lot of things, we also married girls at ten years, owned them as property, and denied them so much, including witch hunts. Perhaps it was for the life of the tribe, the country did need togetherness, life was short and dangerous, and a lot of babies to survive. So it was. It got us here. It served its purpose, but not mine to continue now. And before people hop on 'my ancestry', know it may also be shared by others. The bible references are because of mistranslations, and the translators brought in variations. Right, like you donot go to the chevy dealer to buy a ford. Gonna take walk at the back fence.


I am sorry but I was not referring to you at all, typing instead of speaking can be misunderstood and i am sorry that you thought my comments were directed at you. I was referring to the idiots who make us be unable to live and do as we would like, due to them putting other meanings onto innocent things. I dont know what you mean by 'my ancestry' or what you mean by chevy ford similies? sorry again if i offended you in any way it was not my intention.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

janwalla said:


> I agree, with all you say. I still read sing the songs and read nursery rhymes to my grandchildren but am very selective which ones! lol. I would never tell them what their true meaning is. Children should still all be able to enjoy an innocent and magical time when they are little and for as long as possible. Unfortunately they all have to grow up, too soon these days as it is.
> I just hate that folk tend to put sexual connotations on innocent things and try to ruin it for everyone else. Well that's if you let them!!


Totally agree with you , I thought we lived in the 21st century and not the Middle Ages, maybe I'm wrong.
Kids should be allowed to be kids for as long as possible without ADULTS pushing their outdated beliefs on them. 
I have 2 daughters who both loved unicorns and fairys and I would never have stopped them wearing them on their t shirts and jumpers


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is another pattern:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Crafts-/14339/i.html?Brand=!&_nkw=unicorn+sweater


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Just found this in the pictures section ... maybe she would share her chart with you.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165381-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Some of these may suit your purposes. I can't believe no one thought to look on Ravelry for just the word unicorn or just the word rainbow! Rainbows though are few and far between, though there's plenty of rainbow-coloured yarn out there.

Some are free, some aren't.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/last-unicorn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unicorn-portals-3st--5row

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/some-more-unicorn-charts

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garden-of-the-unicorn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unicorn-for-intarsia

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-unicorn-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unicorn-dishcloth

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ulysses-the-unicorn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unicorn-3

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-unicorn-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unicorn-rampant-chart

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miladys-dream

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flight-of-fantasy

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unicorn-12-blanket-square-or-dishcloth

*Mature Content!* but it does have a rainbow too: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fornicating-unicorns-uniporn-chart-pack You can always use the rainbow chart - adding the missing colours - and leave out the busy unicorns!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-unicorn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbows-end-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-chart-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-beanie-hat


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Knitish said:
 

> Yes, the unicorn is a definite phallic symbol. Be aware.


Not in Australia it isn't.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't we get wonderful tangents here on KP 

I've found this via our good friend google which seems to be very thorough
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070123215705AAupvqG

General gist, a symbol of purity, healing and above all innocence

Sounds like the perfect image for a child to me


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Knitish wrote:
Just be aware of the unicorn symbol meaning more than most people, esp innocent children realize.As parent and gparent, do not use unicorns on anything.Be aware and beware.
Please, explain?


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I have lived in three countries, I've read all kinds of books, and it always came down to my education and respect that I learned at home. I have no fears or what they may say, my parrents allowed me to wear and be myself. BUT, if they saw something was not righ they made sure that I would not go that route again. I will be 70 soon and not once My parents raise their hand on me. We have to be better educators of children and not let mythological images ruin our life's and that of innocent children.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks for your help


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont know and am just guessing but suppose he did the Unicorn meaning its pure just as they beleive that only white people are. I havent a clue really and do not under any circumstances condone it. I really dont even know why I am trying to figure it out. I love Unicorns too and whenI was younger I collected a lot. So go with it.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks for the patterns. i really like the one with the rainbow in the mane.


----------



## Lisadick (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

There is a unicorn graph/sweater pattern on ebay.com


----------



## Ms Doolittle (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Jessica Jane. I appreciate your input, I always learn from you!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

When I was looking for the symbol of my son's favorite band to put on his scarf, I downloaded it off the internet and printed it out on paper from A.C. Moore, which dissolves when the knitted article is placed in water. I embroidered over the printed symbol, then dissolved the paper. In case the enormous help these ladies have provided doesn't produce the perfect image for you, there is this as a last resort. Good Luck!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

The haremoon on ebay also have a pattern.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

franbhines said:


> Geeze thus is too weird. Sorry ladies, but to me the Unicorn has a Biblical Basis and not pagan or phallic . I suppose most anything of a 3 demential nature could be misconstrued as a phallic symbol!


In Pagan society a Unicorn means Purity. Nothing wrong there ! Paganism just means one who worships nature. Nothing dark there either.

Autumngoose. Lifelong Pagan x


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Google knit rainbow dash. There is a series called My Pretty Ponies and Rainbow Dash is one of the horses. You could always add in a horn to adjust. One of my gd's favorite things. I would not get too hung up on all of this phallic nonsense. All horses and girls have those references. Let's not lose innocence with our children.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> Google knit rainbow dash. There is a series called My Pretty Ponies and Rainbow Dash is one of the horses. You could always add in a horn to adjust. One of my gd's favorite things. I would not get too hung up on all of this phallic nonsense. All horses and girls have those references. Let's not lose innocence with our children.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess there's a "ying and a yang" for anything. Look at the peacock feathers..some wouldn't have these in their homes (considered bad luck)..the Kokeshi doll has meaning for some in Japanese lore (look it up ) but I'm not into what others believe or don't believe..I would guess there's a lot of superstition that has come down through the years. If you like Unicorns and rainbows, peacock feathers and Kokeshi dolls..go with your choice..we put too much into things sometimes.."Symbolism"..The Chinese believe it's a good omen..Please explain what you know about Unicorns..


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes--please explain.


----------



## vanheuke (Jan 16, 2013)

The unicorn is a beautiful fantasy creature.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

A phallic symbol? Seriously???? Well then, perhaps we should just not get out of bed in the morning... because almost anything can be construed as phallic if that's where your mind wants to go. Hmmmm.... perhaps we should give up eating hotdogs or sausage?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Luv your answer!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I am really disgusted with the way this thread has turned into something so totally different than the request.
I am GLAD the poster was able to get her answers/help and was able to politely/quietly bow out before all this crap so boldly hit the fan.
There are and always will be different beliefs about everything possible on this planet.
Please recognize the signs of a troll and do not respond is my best advise.
Peace out all...and have a good and happy crafting day.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I read one time that a church steeple was a phallic symbol. Anyone can twist the most innocent items into whatever they want.


----------



## Taffie (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh for goodness sake, now a beautiful unicorn is a bad thing?
I think it's all about personal representation, first I've ever heard of this anyway..


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I looked at the mature knitting pattern that was posted. My question why would anyone want to knit that pattern? I suppose to each its own.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

SharonM said:


> A phallic symbol? Seriously???? Well then, perhaps we should just not get out of bed in the morning... because almost anything can be construed as phallic if that's where your mind wants to go. Hmmmm.... perhaps we should give up eating hotdogs or sausage?


I had the same thoughts about bananas ! Its a crazy complex world out there now. I shall remain in my bubble complete with hotdogs, sausages and bananas....and the Unicorn for company while I knit !!

Keep life simple...its much nicer that way xxx


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

franbhines said:


> Geeze thus is too weird. Sorry ladies, but to me the Unicorn has a Biblical Basis and not pagan or phallic . I suppose most anything of a 3 demential nature could be misconstrued as a phallic symbol!


I agree!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

A unicorn is a unicorn is a unicorn. Can we just leave it at that.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, Jessica-Jean, you've provided a wealth of resources here!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> can you explain this please?
> 
> as far as i am aware the unicorn has always been a symbol of love and purity


Here are some websites about the unicorn symbol. Maybe these will help explain??

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicorn

www.livingartsoriginals.com/meaning-unicorn.html

www.und.edu/org/soaringeagleprairie/2005/.../Deepening/.../unicorn.htm

www.livingartsoriginals.com/meaning-unicorn.html


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

Whew, who knew asking for a unicorn pattern would cause such a disturbance! Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and I have learned you just can't change someone's mind who is really set in their opinions and beliefs, anymore than they can change mine. So sorry for all the unicorn discussion.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

BTW thanks so much for all the ideas on patterns. I 'll have to look at You Tube to help me figure out how to incorporate the charts I found into a pullover sweater. May have to go to my local yarn shop for a lesson. But this is such an incredibly good site with so many interested viewers, offering such good suggestions. I don't know what I would do without this site. Since my great store closed here in Richmond, VA, I really depend on this site to get the help I need with knitting projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it has happened with rainbows and years ago I wanted a mushroom tatoo.. until someone said they are drugs and everyone would think I was a druggie.. I just remember them as a child in a book or play grounds.. I think if a little girl is wearing a sweater with a unicorn and rainbow on it no one is going to think anything about it.. isn't it funny how we can go in so many directions in some posts... this one is 5 pages long...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

franbhines said:


> Whew, who knew asking for a unicorn pattern would cause such a disturbance! Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and I have learned you just can't change someone's mind who is really set in their opinions and beliefs, anymore than they can change mine. So sorry for all the unicorn discussion.


oh its not a disturbance.. but it is something that has caused quite a emotional discussion.. these are good sometimes.. and quite silly other times.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, cross-stitch patterns are lovely. However, they're graphed on square boxes, and stockinette stitch (and intarsia patterns meant to work on stockinette) are graphed on rectangular boxes. So, a cross-stitch pattern worked in stockinette will be distorted - shorter and fatter than the design.
> Have you searched potholder patterns? Most of them aren't intarsia, just purl stitches to make the pattern on a field of stockinette, but they would work. I'm 99% sure there must be a unicorn already out there. For the rainbow, just plot it yourself on some knitters' graph paper. Here are the sites I've collected that have it:
> 
> http://www.tricksyknitter.com/media/tools/knittinggraphpaper.pdf
> ...


Thanks so much for the helpful sites Jessica Jean


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Knitish said:


> Just be aware of the unicorn symbol meaning more than most people, esp innocent children realize.As parent and gparent, do not use unicorns on anything.Be aware and beware.


You've got to be kidding me! Most CARTOONS and FICTIONAL ANIMALS can be interpurated badly if your mind is in the wrong place!
We don't want mice in our houses, but Mickey Mouse is everyones best friend. And despite Dumbo, elephants don't fly. 
Its called imagination, where is yours?


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you! Me, too!


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

Perhaps the interpretation of a unicorn is up to us individually. If you are paranoid about the symbolism of various things, try to think higher than the lowest level.


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

My daughter once wrote a beautiful story about a unicorn and I have cross stitched one for her many years ago.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitish said:


> Just be aware of the unicorn symbol meaning more than most people, esp innocent children realize.As parent and gparent, do not use unicorns on anything.Be aware and beware.


Yeah, Knitish... what the hell do you mean? Please explain.


----------



## deareed (Oct 2, 2012)

The Unicorn is in no way connected to the Bible.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I guess I'm showning my lack of bible reading, but where is a unicorn mentioned in it? I've always thought it was a mythological creature such as centaurs and dragons.


Jessica-Jean
The Book of Job mentions it:

Job had to be familiar with the animals on Gods list for the illustration to be effective. God points out in Job 39:912 that the unicorn, whose strength is great, is useless for agricultural work, refusing to serve man or harrow (plow) the valley. This visual aid gave Job a glimpse of Gods greatness. An imaginary fantasy animal would have defeated the purpose of Gods illustration.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

franbhines said:


> Ok so now I find out my granddaughter really wants a pullover sweater with a unicorn and rainbow on it( intarsia). I have aeRvhed every site I can think of and googles the subject many ways , and only one chart comes up which is too elaborate. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know . Thanks so much


Among all of the hoopla, it was mentioned about The Little Ponies. They did/do have an unicorn of them. My daughter has always been a fan and collected them since the 80s. Please try them.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

In my naivete, I bid on and won 2 lovely t-shirts with rainbows on them, along with musical staffs, silhouettes as dancers as the notes. I thought they were pretty - until my high school DD came home and gasped "Mom! Where did you get these?" - and "You aren't going to wear them are you?" She had to educate me on the current (15 years ago) use of rainbows - such a lovely innocent symbol of God's promise.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Wow, Jessica-Jean, you've provided a wealth of resources here!! Thanks for sharing!


ditto


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Grammy Toni said:


> In my naivete, I bid on and won 2 lovely t-shirts with rainbows on them, along with musical staffs, silhouettes as dancers as the notes. I thought they were pretty - until my high school DD came home and gasped "Mom! Where did you get these?" - and "You aren't going to wear them are you?" She had to educate me on the current (15 years ago) use of rainbows - such a lovely innocent symbol of God's promise.


not quite sure i understand this, do you mean because the rainbow has been adopted as the gay pride symbol?


----------



## deareed (Oct 2, 2012)

Don,t know what bible you are using but the Hebrew and Rainbow bibles (have not checked my others) are referring to that scripture as an Ox.


----------



## deareed (Oct 2, 2012)

forgot to say that is Job39;9-12


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> not quite sure i understand this, do you mean because the rainbow has been adopted as the gay pride symbol?


Yes it is. My DD did not want me to go outside wearing them! I still thought they were pretty and wore them around the house. Can't embarrass the kids you know - anymore than just being you does LOL. What did I know!


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Knitish said:


> Yes, the unicorn is a definite phallic symbol. Be aware.


I would be more wary of such a warning. Thanks to Freud people see phallic symbold in the most innocent of things.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Grammy Toni said:


> Yes it is. My DD did not want me to go outside wearing them! I still thought they were pretty and wore them around the house. Can't embarrass the kids you know - anymore than just being you does LOL. What did I know!


Why on earth would you not want to wear them outside? There is nothing wrong with wearing rainbows or unicorns or whatever you want on a t shirt.

I just find it really sad that this attitude still exists in this day and age it's just yet another example of prejudice against a minority group in society.

As the mother of a gay child I'm going to bow out of this conversation before I say something I shouldn't.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

franbhines said:


> I don't know any sinister meaning behind the Unicorn . Please explain!


Yes Please explain.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

I have a pattern that I made many yrs ago with my little pony. cant remember if it was a unicorn though. when I have time this week will look for it.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I want to add a word about fairy tales and fantasy in general. The original tales were very dark. The ones we tell children today have been cleaned up. As for nursery rhymes, they do have a political or historical basis, but they are still a source for child lore. My parents changed the last two lines of the "Now I lay me,' to something less threatening: "Be near to guide me through the night/ And wake me with the morning light." These things are our literary past and give children a sense of history. But fantasy is make believe, not real, and can be fun only if approached that way.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :?: Please, explain?


My question also. Have not heard anything like this before. As Jessica-Jean said please explain. :roll:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Knitish said:


> I am sorry that my just sharing information has distressed and angered some. And am not "making more" of whatever. Yes, things can mean everything and more. As a concerned parent, i shared some information. Let's have some balance and understanding. Yes, in time back, we did not know a lot of things, we also married girls at ten years, owned them as property, and denied them so much, including witch hunts. Perhaps it was for the life of the tribe, the country did need togetherness, life was short and dangerous, and a lot of babies to survive. So it was. It got us here. It served its purpose, but not mine to continue now. And before people hop on 'my ancestry', know it may also be shared by others. The bible references are because of mistranslations, and the translators brought in variations. Right, like you donot go to the chevy dealer to buy a ford. Gonna take walk at the back fence.


I can get a Ford at a Chevy used car lot. :-(


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

autumngoose said:


> I had the same thoughts about bananas ! Its a crazy complex world out there now. I shall remain in my bubble complete with hotdogs, sausages and bananas....and the Unicorn for company while I knit !!
> 
> Keep life simple...its much nicer that way xxx


Oh and don't forget the rainbow over your bubble. Can I join you in your bubble?


----------



## grumpynana (Mar 10, 2013)

wow jessicajean thats some information just what i was looking for


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> You've got to be kidding me! Most CARTOONS and FICTIONAL ANIMALS can be interpurated badly if your mind is in the wrong place!
> We don't want mice in our houses, but Mickey Mouse is everyones best friend. And despite Dumbo, elephants don't fly.
> Its called imagination, where is yours?


You said it!!!!!!! Thank you for your comment.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I guess I'm showning my lack of bible reading, but where is a unicorn mentioned in it? I've always thought it was a mythological creature such as centaurs and dragons.


in the book of JOB


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought this was a knitting forum.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> ... There is nothing wrong with wearing rainbows or unicorns or whatever you want on a t shirt. ...


You'll get an argument on _that_ from many school administrators! Sadly, NOT everything printed on t-shirts is meant for mixed company nor - in my opinion - _any_ company. However, I've never heard of rainbows or unicorns being among the banned t-shirts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I thought this was a knitting forum.


There being no moderators, we're free to say pretty much what we wish. If it gets _too_ rowdy and someone reports it (that handy 'report' button at the bottom of the post), the Admin can and will delete entire topics. Because we're humans, we do not stay focused on a single topic.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> Why on earth would you not want to wear them outside? There is nothing wrong with wearing rainbows or unicorns or whatever you want on a t shirt.
> 
> I just find it really sad that this attitude still exists in this day and age it's just yet another example of prejudice against a minority group in society.
> 
> As the mother of a gay child I'm going to bow out of this conversation before I say something I shouldn't.


I had a beautiful tie-dyed T-shirt that I loved to wear. I was informed that it had the colors of the Gay community. I looked them straight in the eye, and said "I do not have a problem with that! I will wear it because I love the colors, and style. It is you that have a problem with it, not I"!

Hug you child close for me! He/she is truly a brave soul!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There being no moderators, we're free to say pretty much what we wish. If it gets _too_ rowdy and someone reports it (that handy 'report' button at the bottom of the post), the Admin can and will delete entire topics. Because we're humans, we do not stay focused on a single topic.


Right on, JJ!!! You are always spot on!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean,

Thank you again, this time for your research to give us so many sites to click on.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean,

Thank you again, this time for your research to give us so many sites to click on.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I thought this was a knitting forum.


It is a knitting forum, and so much more. Relax and enjoy it. We do.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

franbhines said:


> Geeze thus is too weird. Sorry ladies, but to me the Unicorn has a Biblical Basis and not pagan or phallic . I suppose most anything of a 3 demential nature could be misconstrued as a phallic symbol!


3 dementional...right _ON!!!_


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> It is a knitting forum, and so much more. Relax and enjoy it. We do.


This should have been started/continued in a NEW topic, instead of highjacking a request out to 7 pages.
Now it should be moved out of Main into Chit Chat.
All because of a troll statement at the start.

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> It is a knitting forum, and so much more. Relax and enjoy it. We do.


I guess I should keep my thoughts to myself. Please excuse me everyone.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you Jessica Jean. I thought I had missed something in my reading.


Jessica-Jean said:


> I guess I'm showning my lack of bible reading, but where is a unicorn mentioned in it? I've always thought it was a mythological creature such as centaurs and dragons.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for the reference. I looked it up and stand corrected. I am, however sorry this innocent question got responces that got so out of hand. My apologies to the origanal poster and I hope we can all play nice from here on.


Magsrobby said:


> I personally think the above statement you have made to be untrue because whatever a child has on their t shirt or jumper is NOT going to cause them any harm whatsoever. There's never been an incident of a child being harmed by a picture on their t shirt to my knowledge.
> It's YOUR perception of whatever picture they have on their t shirt that causes the problem.
> 
> i am in no way religious but i know there are references to the unicorn in the bible...
> ...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I did a search for rainbow and unicorn patterns and came up with many images - you might find what you want there.


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh yes Jessica-Jean I did not sing nursery rhimes to my children either because I thought they were too vilent. ei Jack and Jill tumbled down the hill and the itsy bitsy spider! The meanings of these nursery rhimes can be looked up. My daughter did a project on nursery rhymes in high school it was really interesting.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi franbhines,

Go ahead and enjoy making that rainbow and unicorn sweater. Little girls everywhere are wearing them, as they should. 

In fairness to Knitish, it makes a BIG difference where you live to determine what some symbols mean. In some cities, you can't wear certain colors or you'll be associated with a violent gang, and you could be attacked just for that! 

We parents are always on the lookout for people who would target or harm our kids, and occasionally go overboard, but it depends where you live. Some things sound so absurd, they seem made up. Sadly, they are not. Every time someone who has been convicted of a sex crime moves into our neighborhood, we get a notice from our school. In a million years, I never thought I'd see the day that would happen, but it's happened.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> Why on earth would you not want to wear them outside? There is nothing wrong with wearing rainbows or unicorns or whatever you want on a t shirt.
> 
> I just find it really sad that this attitude still exists in this day and age it's just yet another example of prejudice against a minority group in society.
> 
> As the mother of a gay child I'm going to bow out of this conversation before I say something I shouldn't.


I think as the proud Mother of a gay child your input is important

:thumbup:

I am the very proud Auntie of a gay nephew.

Rainbows are a thing of beauty. We should keep it that way xxx


----------



## Slmwhr (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a simple intarsia pattern for a rainbow. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbows-end-2
The rainbow chart can be extracted for working on sweater. She has many other squares including apple, ladybug, snail, apple tree, sunshine, etc all of which are for working into quilt. Really cute. Check it out.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

TickledPinki said:


> I had a beautiful tie-dyed T-shirt that I loved to wear. I was informed that it had the colors of the Gay community. I looked them straight in the eye, and said "I do not have a problem with that! I will wear it because I love the colors, and style. It is you that have a problem with it, not I"!
> 
> Hug you child close for me! He/she is truly a brave soul!





autumngoose said:


> I think as the proud Mother of a gay child your input is important
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


thanks both of you i really appreciate it


----------



## Glitz (Apr 28, 2012)

TickledPinki said:


> I had a beautiful tie-dyed T-shirt that I loved to wear. I was informed that it had the colors of the Gay community. I looked them straight in the eye, and said "I do not have a problem with that! I will wear it because I love the colors, and style. It is you that have a problem with it, not I"!
> 
> Hug you child close for me! He/she is truly a brave soul!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

for those who are interested to know, I have found cute patterns for a ladybug, unicorn with rainbow and a robot. Thanks for everyone who helped me with this search.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

janwalla said:


> ...Its awful that children have to be denied fantasy and innocent mythical creatures, due to the minority of idiots who make something out of nothing!! No doubt there will be something negative regarding fairies and elves next!!!
> .


Well, what exactly ARE they up to out in the bushes all night?

:wink:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

janwalla said:


> ...Its awful that children have to be denied fantasy and innocent mythical creatures, due to the minority of idiots who make something out of nothing!!
> No doubt there will be something negative regarding fairies and elves next!!!





painthoss said:


> Well, what exactly ARE they up to out in the bushes all night?
> 
> :wink:


Being their nocturnal selves. :wink:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Being their nocturnal selves. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Being their nocturnal selves. :wink:


You ladies are toooo funny - and I am so enjoying this post.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

painthoss said:


> Well, what exactly ARE they up to out in the bushes all night?
> 
> :wink:


don't you know the fairys are keeping all those naughty pixies in check making sure they don't ruin our gardens? LOL

 sorry couldn't resist lol


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> don't you know the fairys are keeping all those naughty pixies in check making sure they don't ruin our gardens? LOL
> 
> sorry couldn't resist lol


LOL!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

SharonM said:


> A phallic symbol? Seriously???? Well then, perhaps we should just not get out of bed in the morning... because almost anything can be construed as phallic if that's where your mind wants to go. Hmmmm.... perhaps we should give up eating hotdogs or sausage?


Or how about the Washington Monument? ;-) Yikes!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I loved unicorns on anything as a child I'm dismayed that they seem to have a hidden meaning....


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

That's the whole point. They Don't. They are fantasy, and rather beautiful fantasy at that. Please don't let the debunkers and those with their minds in the gutter ruin such a beauthiful thing for you or your children.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I have been married to 2 pastors and am now a widow again.

The unicorn is great--a beautiful fantasy. I like it.


----------



## AryaG94 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

